# RIYADH | Rafal Living Tower | 213m | 699ft | 62 fl | T/O



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

From the Saudi forum



Naif Saudi said:


> We are awaiting more information :cheers:





Saleh93 said:


>





Naif Saudi said:


> ماراح يكون أقل من 260 متر
> 
> أرتفاع رائع وموقع مميز





ibib said:


> Still no info about heighthno:.
> This pic is from June.
> 
> 
> ...





Waleed-fahad said:


> Project details
> RAFAL is one of the most prestigious housing developed in KSA, having recently accomplished the Burj Rafal, which includes Kempenski hotel, shopping mall and luxury apartments
> 
> RAFAL’s new project, the upcoming KING FAHD ROUD MIXED-USE is a residential building of executive apartments with a health and fitness club, in addition to a mixed-use programme with retail, restaurants and offices
> ...





Waleed-fahad said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:





faisalx said:


> Pouring concrete through the night (11 - 12 jun 2015 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naif Saudi said:


> المتوقع اكتماله نهاية عام ٢٠١٧
> 
> الحمدلله تم اكتمال الاعمال الخرسانية لقاعدة رافال ليفينج
> 
> ...





hamadx said:


> *Al Hogail:"RAFAL aspires to enrich the residential environment in Riyadh"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saleh93 said:


> *Published on Jun 15, 2015*



And this is taken today by



Saleh93 said:


>




:banana::banana::banana:

The thread in the saudi arabian forum 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734882&page=6


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

This project is a mixed use project that includes a hotel apparently it's going to be kempinski hotel modern huge shopping mall and dinings and coffe shops and a residential as well


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Foundation work is going good


----------



## Waleed-fahad (Feb 16, 2013)

WaleedAlyousef said:


>



...


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Riyadh is slowely developing into this major business hub capital


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

very nice designed building. Riyadh developed quite a skyline :cheers:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

2016, 3rd February



Naif Saudi said:


> وصول مشروع ضاحية #رافال_ليفينج للدور الخامس الواقع على طريق الملك فهد شمال #الرياض .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

Rafal Living Tower, Getting Taller Everyday Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, en Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

January 19, 2017










Rafal tower project by أيمن الظريف, on Flickr


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Jan 2019


-SKC said:


>


----------

